#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  What are new innovative applications that are combining blockchain?

## Bhavya

Blockchain is the technology that designed to provide trust over the internet. This layer of trust make many companies to enable blockchain technology in their businesses to enhance performance and increase capabilities. Blockchain making innovative disruption in many industries. Do you guys know What are new innovative applications in industries that are combining blockchain?

----------

